# 5 Versions of Santa Claus: D&D 5E Style



## alienux (Dec 24, 2016)

This is great!


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Dec 25, 2016)

Santa has stats so we can kill him.


----------



## Vexorg (Dec 25, 2016)

You gotta be really naughty for Santa to cast Vicious Mockery on you


----------



## Furby076 (Dec 25, 2016)

We need stats on his equipment
Shouldn't Santa have Timestop, at will, that or he is just way too slow
Santa' background trait should include weakness for milk and cookies


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 25, 2016)

Lord Rasputin said:


> Santa has stats so we can kill him.



... and take his stuff!*




*But then you would be obligated to deliver all of that stuff to its rightful recipients.


----------



## R_Chance (Dec 25, 2016)

TarionzCousin said:


> ... and take his stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or maybe it's a curse. Kill the current Santa, take his stuff and you're doomed to take his place delivering presents to other people every year. Until someone kills you and takes your stuff. And the curse


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Dec 25, 2016)

TarionzCousin said:


> ... and take his stuff!*
> 
> *But then you would be obligated to deliver all of that stuff to its rightful recipients.



We're munchkins. We ARE the "rightful" recipients.


----------



## Xohar17 (Dec 25, 2016)

R_Chance said:


> Or maybe it's a curse. Kill the current Santa, take his stuff and you're doomed to take his place delivering presents to other people every year. Until someone kills you and takes your stuff. And the curse




Wasnt that the plot to a bad tim allen movie?


----------



## MechaPilot (Dec 25, 2016)

Lord Rasputin said:


> Santa has stats so we can kill him.




Reminds me of my favorite Christmas song:

[video=youtube;1Mgwlxtrfgg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mgwlxtrfgg[/video]


----------



## Morrus (Dec 24, 2017)

Bump for Christmas!


----------



## Ath-kethin (Dec 24, 2017)

Didn't we off this guy and take his stuff last year?


----------



## Charlaquin (Dec 24, 2017)

He needs some Lair actions, in case PCs are foolish enough to venture to the North Pole and fight him in his Workshop.


----------

